

Run Puma Run, 8bit style arcade game with HTML5 canvas - willthefirst
http://www.puma.com/runpumarun

======
vitomd
If you are in south America, it's just redirect to <http://latam.puma.com/> .
I can't access to puma.com , I don't like that kind of redirect design

------
NelsonMinar
This is a shoe advertisement.

~~~
illumen
This is a comment.

------
debacle
I like this game. It's simple, easy to digest, and was a nice two minute
diversion.

------
mmuro
Pretty much like ExciteBike. Really well done HTML5 game.

------
danhon
Anyone know who made this?

~~~
ahmadss
the team at viget labs came up with the concept and then did the design and
dev

------
s_henry_paulson
Reminds me of Battletoads level 3 - Turbo Tunnel

------
stefs
well made, but in my opinion, it's just not much fun.

------
wahsd
ok, that was a lot harder than it seemed

------
plg
source code?

~~~
Kiro
[http://www.puma.com/javascripts/run_puma_run_packaged.js?134...](http://www.puma.com/javascripts/run_puma_run_packaged.js?1342602718)

~~~
zackzackzack
<https://gist.github.com/3136483>

